# Meklē produktu? >  Transporta kastes komponenti.

## matiss

kur var iegādāsties prekš TP kastēm visas viras slēdzenēs , stūrus ?

----------


## ansius

Latvijā normālu cenu neredzēt bet: Elfa, X-music (vai kā tur viņu), Argus, NA, u.c. Manuprāt pat thomann.de ir labāka izvēle..

----------


## matiss

> Latvijā normālu cenu neredzēt bet: Elfa, X-music (vai kā tur viņu), Argus, NA, u.c. Manuprāt pat thomann.de ir labāka izvēle..


 varbūt vari iedot linku , nevaru atrast   ::

----------


## ansius

ar karoti mutē visiem jābaro >:

http://www.thomann.de/gb/rack_and_case_components.html

----------


## matiss

> ar karoti mutē visiem jābaro >:
> 
> http://www.thomann.de/gb/rack_and_case_components.html


 nu liels paldies  ::

----------


## juris90

> ar karoti mutē visiem jābaro >:
> 
> http://www.thomann.de/gb/rack_and_case_components.html
> 
> 
>  nu liels paldies


 http://www.elfa.lv/ec/3a11b8c/sledzenes-un-en%C4%A3es
http://www.elfa.lv/ec/3a11b7c/tumbu-rokturi
http://www.elfa.lv/ec/3a11b9c/tumbu-sturu-aizsargi

----------

